# Replacing router light



## Opie440 (Sep 12, 2010)

Router: 1991 Craftsman 1 1/2 hp, model # 315.174321
Question:
Does Sears, or anyone, supply the replacement light bulb (Norson 12V15CP)?
Thank you.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tim..

does it look something like this?

EIKO 93 12V15CP BA15S $1.15 1.04A 12.8V S-8 SINGLE CONTACT BAYONETE BASE This is a BulbMatrix Value Replacement. (ALB-UPC: O24670)


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Opie440 said:


> Router: 1991 Craftsman 1 1/2 hp, model # 315.174321
> Question:
> Does Sears, or anyone, supply the replacement light bulb (Norson 12V15CP)?
> Thank you.


Hi Tim, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

You can find that bulb in the automotive section as it is a DC bulb. I know, same thought I had when I went looking for one for me. There is a sympathetic winding in the coil on these routers that produces DC voltage to power this.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Tim.


----------



## Opie440 (Sep 12, 2010)

Bill, it is similar, but with two contacts.


----------



## Opie440 (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Brian, I will look in automotive.


----------



## Opie440 (Sep 12, 2010)

I found it! Brian, you are right, it is an automotive bulb:
GE 1004/BP2 for dome light, trunk, etc.
Only $2.50 for a pair at Ace!
Thanks again.


----------



## Aquadan005 (Sep 11, 2010)

Ah, and now you have a spare. Isn't this place great ?


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Opie440 said:


> I found it! Brian, you are right, it is an automotive bulb:
> GE 1004/BP2 for dome light, trunk, etc.
> Only $2.50 for a pair at Ace!
> Thanks again.


You're welcome Tim. Glad I could be of help. If you've got any other questions, don't hesitate to ask, SOMEONE here will know the answer.


----------



## Nine finger Dave (Nov 29, 2010)

BrianS said:


> Hi Tim, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.
> 
> You can find that bulb in the automotive section as it is a DC bulb. I know, same thought I had when I went looking for one for me. There is a sympathetic winding in the coil on these routers that produces DC voltage to power this.


Yes, Thanks. I too need a bulb, although mine is a 315.174921. I also lost the clear platic shield that goes on the "driver's side".


----------



## Running Horse (Mar 20, 2012)

I just bought a used router and found it had issues and one of them being the blown bulb. Thanks for your info!


----------

